# Unable to search



## garthfluff (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey,

Don't know if this problem has ever been posted and solved before, because i can't search for anything. Every time i do, i get a white page with the message, 

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing or mismatched.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."

Cheers

Ali


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks - it is indeed a bug, will look into it asap.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2008)

This should be fixed.


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 30, 2008)

Fixed, thanks for the speedy reply.


----------

